# 1990 jetta coupe headliner



## J-boy (Jul 10, 2002)

Just picked up a jetta coupe and I need a headliner and other interior bits any place you guys can think of for finding new stuff? I spose i can always have one made but i will try oem first. Thanks for any help guys.


----------

